

Rate my startup: Cuptweets.com - SePP
http://www.cuptweets.com
We made this with a couple of guys from work as a fun project. From concept to finish, it toke us less than 2 weeks, not full time. Other work stuff to do.<p>WorlCup in South-Africa starts tomorrow, so it was a sprint to get everything done in time. But we pulled it off.<p>Let me know what you guys think.
======
SePP
if you guys have some ideas about a business model, let me know.

~~~
smiler
Have a comparison between the twitter predictions and the bookmakers odds.
Have a 'Place Bet On This Match' link with referral link embedded on each one.

See if there's any affiliate programs you can join as well where there's a
"Free £10 bet on any world cup match" and you get a %.

